
Tech and ad giants sign up to Europe’s first weak bite at ‘fake news’ - tareqak
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/26/tech-and-ad-giants-sign-up-to-europes-first-weak-bite-at-fake-news/
======
tareqak
The press release from the European Commission: [http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_STATEMENT-18-5914_en.ht...](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_STATEMENT-18-5914_en.htm)

